# Shawn Bradley to retire...seriously



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2092800 





> Dallas Mavericks center Shawn Bradley has informed the team of his intention to retire and is negotiating a buyout of his contract.
> 
> 
> Bradley and the Mavericks, according to team sources, are close to finalizing a buyout arrangement. The 33-year-old has three seasons left on his contract at $14.5 million.
> ...




The death stick is no longer.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Thank God. Tired of this stiff being in the league. Now if he would take Mark Blount, Erick Dampier, Adonal Foyle, Michael Stewart, Andrew DeClerq, Daniel Santiago, Kevin Willis, Greg Ostertag and Jeromes James with him, I'd be a happy man.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet

Poor Shawn.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Yeah good man who was class off the court. But he was a liability on the court for which i am happy :banana: :banana: :clap:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, unexpected movie. There goes one of our trade bates.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

^^Yeah, teams where lining up to acquire him in a trade :rotf:

Anyway, Shaun did have some good years, but just not in recent memory...

Somehow I don't think his injury will be considered career ending, but we can always hope that we don't have to pay him money after he retires.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Finally, I hope he enjoys his money now that his career is over.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Who gets the official "Poster waiting to happen" title now?


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

This calls for dancing bananas :banana: :banana: :banana: ...only question is who in the league is going to take his place as the most dunked on player in league history?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

You guys dont know what your talking about, w/o him you have no title hopes at all! :wink:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

:clap:

We have his replacement, P-Pod. He'll get his share of posters fo sho.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

how could I forget good ol Pavel?!?!


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Who gets the official "Poster waiting to happen" title now?


I think Yao Ming took that title from him once he entered the NBA


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

When I first read this I yelled and screamed in joy. I have been waiting for this day for years. Shawn Bradley has been an albatrose for the Mavs the whole time he was here. Teams have never taken the Mavs very serious because of this. They always knew the Mavs had Shawn Bradley at center and could easily take it inside. Anytime he came into the game the opponent would immediately relax. Then soon to come was a series of posterizations on Bradley.

This move means that the Mavs are finally serious about winning a championship. No team counting on Shawn Bradley to produce would win a championship. I don't want to hear about he was a nice guy. This guy was a huge dissapointment and for his size was arugably the worst player in NBA history. Remember this was the guy who got dunked on by EARL BOYKINS! He played with NO heart and only never took his job very serious. I won't have to anymore see him over on the bench laughing it up when the Mavs are losing.

Anybody who feels sorry for this guy is ridiculous. How can you feel sorry for a guy who is still has 14 MILLION left on his contract?! Almost anybody could go out there and do what he does. Which is play half *** and get dunked on repeatedly by the opponent. The only one's I feel sorry for are his teammates. I bet Dirk today is having a party now that he won't have chew Shawn out anymore. All Mavs fan must remember and celebrate this day. The day the albatrose of Shawn Bradley was taken from around the neck of the Dallas Mavericks.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Show me a picture of Boykins dunking on Bradley cuz I don't believe that, he has been posterized by guys around 6'2 6'3 though


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Who gets the official "Poster waiting to happen" title now?


why do you think they drafted Pavel, hes been training with Shawn in the offseason, just watch next year, hes gona get posterized by 5'8 Nate Robinson :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

PAVEL POKDJFYGBGFGUYGDZN!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Nate is sick tho. I think P-Pod has more of a mean streak than the stormin morman(sp?). Who am I kidding a Micheal Jackson has more of a mean streak than Bradley. :sigh:


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

Chalie Boy said:


> Show me a picture of Boykins dunking on Bradley cuz I don't believe that, he has been posterized by guys around 6'2 6'3 though


It happen two years ago in Denver during the regular season. Boykins got a rebound that Bradley missed and went up and dunked it. I will try to find a picture but I'm not making this up.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Love him or hate him, Shawn Bradley got dunked on and punked more than just about anyone I've ever seen.


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

This is awesome.I don't think injuries is what forced him to retire.


----------



## ChowYunSkinny (Aug 28, 2003)

Mavs41 said:


> It happen two years ago in Denver during the regular season. Boykins got a rebound that Bradley missed and went up and dunked it. I will try to find a picture but I'm not making this up.


I don't think Boykins can even dunk, let alone dunk in a game....The shortest player I've seen dunk on Bradley was Earl Watson.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

No way in hell can Boykins dunk, he is 5'5" for goodness sake. While Spud Webb at 5'8" could dunk, he was just freakish, but there is no way Boykins is dunking on Bradley.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

aussiewill said:


> but there is no way Boykins is dunking on Bradley.


Still, i'd pay lots of money just to see that happen! :banana:


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

^Or you could lower the ring to 8', then it could happen, but I could see Bradley going up for the block and banging his head on the ring .

So aussiewarriorfan, where do you hail from?


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

aussiewill said:


> So aussiewarriorfan, where do you hail from?


Australia, incase my name didn't give it away! :clap: :banana:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

(Which part of Australia)

I'm a Sydney boy


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

*slaps self on forehead*

Obviously you are in Australia, my question was where abouts.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

45 mins from Melbourne! :banana:


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Ok, so I will get right to my point . Do you collect NBA cards and are you willing to do some trading through the post, I have about 1000 doubles and some of a decent amount of value if you are interested.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

= not a card collector, sorry!


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Ohh there are just no down right fans these days, where has my generation gone (rolls in a ball on the ground in paranoi) .


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I never understood why he was given a 6 year extension. Never understood it.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I never understood why he was given a 6 year extension. Never understood it.


Yea, you and the rest of us.....


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

ESPN Article said:


> It's believed that Bradley, who struggled with knee and hip injuries this season, is leaving the game after 12 years for health and family reasons. *He and wife Annette recently had their sixth child.*


:rotf: :laugh:

Oh gosh, eww.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shawn Bradley was one of my personal favorites of all time........to watch get dunked on. Hopefully Pavel will fill in his shoes for the future


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I dont think Pavel will get dunked on as much because he is 50x stronger than Bradley. He has shown his strength a few times.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

I'd like to see someone TRY and dunk in Pavel next season! :banana:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I always kind of felt bad for him. Just too skinny to play in the NBA. :nonono:


Hope he has success in life.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I always kind of felt bad for him. Just too skinny to play in the NBA. :nonono:
> 
> 
> Hope he has success in life.


 Doin what? Changing light bulbs?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Dont worry he already had success in life. He took millions away from the Mavs for getting dunked on. Now thats success.


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

I really don't understand all this hate against Bradley, there have been so many worse players with horrible contracts, so many people despise Shawn?

He was a phenomenal shotblocker and a decent rebounder and defensive player, a guy who's been a over 10 years in the league when so many other lottery picks have been out of it much sooner.

He was so tall? Well, what his height gave him was compensated by his lack of strenght and quickness. He had a soft touch and was able to hit jumpshots and fts, but somehow people wanted him to be a powerplayer! How? How can such a 
toothstick be a pp?

And all that bs about him being dunked on, I never got why it was considered so funny: like Yao, he was one of the few guys contesting every shot (and blocking it pretty often, considering his resume), when you do it you put yourself in the condition of being dunked on... so what?

I'm not saying he was such a great player, but he was a NBA player who deserved to stay in the league for so many years.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

That sucks. Bradley is hilarious when he plays. I crack up whenever I watch him on the court even on the bench too.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Uh oh, the Mavs are screwed!

They might struggle to win 10 games next season!!!

(Okay, not really.)


----------

